# Eurocarparts



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Ordered a new maf and abs sensor from eurocarparts on Tuesday evening on the website using the jan20 discount code for 20% off. Free 48hr delivery. Well 72 hours later and still no sign of the parts. Contacted customer services tonight who explained they've been extremely busy and my order will be with me Monday. I explained I needed the items for this weekend as I was fitting them myself, and asked if I could pick them up at the Newcastle branch. Well surprise surprise, that's not possible as web sales are a different department. They said I could cancel my order and pay full price in the shop, or pay an extra £13.95 for Saturday delivery! WTF? I'm trying to save them a job as they are delivered out of the Newcastle branch anyway :evil: 
Really feel like telling them to stuff it but it's too good a price.
Not happy......


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TT Boycie said:


> Ordered a new maf and abs sensor from eurocarparts on Tuesday evening on the website using the jan20 discount code for 20% off. Free 48hr delivery. Well 72 hours later and still no sign of the parts. Contacted customer services tonight who explained they've been extremely busy and my order will be with me Monday. I explained I needed the items for this weekend as I was fitting them myself, and asked if I could pick them up at the Newcastle branch. Well surprise surprise, that's not possible as web sales are a different department. They said I could cancel my order and pay full price in the shop, or pay an extra £13.95 for Saturday delivery! WTF? I'm trying to save them a job as they are delivered out of the Newcastle branch anyway :evil:
> Really feel like telling them to stuff it but it's too good a price.
> Not happy......


At the very least, they should refund your free delivery...


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol: well at least not all the branches are like that!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not the best customer service, sorry to hear about this mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spandex said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered a new maf and abs sensor from eurocarparts on Tuesday evening on the website using the jan20 discount code for 20% off. Free 48hr delivery. Well 72 hours later and still no sign of the parts. Contacted customer services tonight who explained they've been extremely busy and my order will be with me Monday. I explained I needed the items for this weekend as I was fitting them myself, and asked if I could pick them up at the Newcastle branch. Well surprise surprise, that's not possible as web sales are a different department. They said I could cancel my order and pay full price in the shop, or pay an extra £13.95 for Saturday delivery! WTF? I'm trying to save them a job as they are delivered out of the Newcastle branch anyway :evil:
> ...


I wouldn't rest until they had agreed to this.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TT Boycie said:


> Ordered a new maf and abs sensor from eurocarparts on Tuesday evening on the website using the jan20 discount code for 20% off. Free 48hr delivery. Well 72 hours later and still no sign of the parts. Contacted customer services tonight who explained they've been extremely busy and my order will be with me Monday. I explained I needed the items for this weekend as I was fitting them myself, and asked if I could pick them up at the Newcastle branch. Well surprise surprise, that's not possible as web sales are a different department. They said I could cancel my order and pay full price in the shop, or pay an extra £13.95 for Saturday delivery! WTF? I'm trying to save them a job as they are delivered out of the Newcastle branch anyway :evil:
> Really feel like telling them to stuff it but it's too good a price.
> Not happy......


Modern company in mindless bureaucracy shit service shocker!  I can hardly contain my weariness. :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Still not here......


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Go into the branch purchase the items at full price, fit them, then when you mail order turns up take your mail order parts with your bought at branch invoice and get a credit for the full amount you paid at the branch, job done.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Go into the branch purchase the items at full price, fit them, then when you mail order turns up take your mail order parts with your bought at branch invoice and get a credit for the full amount you paid at the branch, job done.


Ah, never though of that mate. Great advice - cheers


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

TT Boycie said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > Go into the branch purchase the items at full price, fit them, then when you mail order turns up take your mail order parts with your bought at branch invoice and get a credit for the full amount you paid at the branch, job done.
> ...


Thats what he gets paid for lol :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I ordered some stuff for delivery by Royal Mail (not from Europarts) and paid for next day delivery. Three days later still not here. I can't claim against the insurance for another 15 days!

Royal Mail are fooking useless. Unreliable and disinterested in providing the services they sell.

Avoid. :twisted:


----------



## cralstc (Dec 14, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your guys issues with Eurocar parts.

I used to have great faith in them ordering a few years ago for my VW Corrado, but recently I ordered some brake pads for them and was shocked to see what arrived. 
Of course since I live in Dubai they thought they could send me what ever they like and I will just accept it.
here is what arrived.


























































Yes I paid for brand new pads and these look like they have been tested on another car! they were not secured in plastic wrap which allowed the corners of two of the pads to be damaged. Since these are supposed to be safety devices I was outraged.

In their defence after a few days of chasing and some expensive overseas calls I was finally offered a refund, which took a further 2 weeks to come through as they had lost my details. 

From now on I am only ordering from the States.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

TT Boycie said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > Go into the branch purchase the items at full price, fit them, then when you mail order turns up take your mail order parts with your bought at branch invoice and get a credit for the full amount you paid at the branch, job done.
> ...


Just make sure they haven't been opened, as with all electrical items if they have they will not accept them for a return!!!!


----------

